# What therapy?



## Kitty007 (Jul 18, 2009)

Does anyone else find that getting help for mental illness is a difficult thing? How come I cannot find someone who knows about the effects of lithium with low sugar and how to deal with social phobia? It takes a year to be seen by a social phobia doctor, but they don't want to see a bipolar person, and the bipolar specialist doesn't know anything about the social phobia. Is their such a person who can understand me???? My GP knows the simple basics of my problems but as nice as he is, I cannot accept his simply advice to just shake of my anxieties because I am attractive. 

I believe in God, which is a great strength and what I believe is also taught in a lot of what you would read in medical text to help overcome anxiety. I guess it has been good in some ways that I have had very limited support with mental illness since it forces me to be independent and learn through trusting God. 

I am trying to overcome the perfection idea I have and not to control my situations so well. This must be my greatest downfall that creates so much anxiety.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

CBT type therapy will help and you can learn it from a book

are you having panic attacks at social occasions?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Kitty007 said:


> Does anyone else find that getting help for mental illness is a difficult thing?


Yes. Even those who specialise in mental illness are rarely any help to me. They caused more damage. If you have more than one disorder, which is extremely common, it is even more difficult to find someone experienced and qualified. Mental health services here (UK) are poorly funded. I generally find the services and waiting times abysmal. There is no one in my region qualified to deal with my other condition--autism--so I currently have no support.

I am glad you are able to find ways to help yourself. There are some self-help CBT books if you wish to treat your anxiety.



Kitty007 said:


> My GP knows the simple basics of my problems but as nice as he is, I cannot accept his simply advice to just shake of my anxieties because I am attractive.


Please excuse me while I do this: :wtf

I might have expected such a comment from others, but not from a medical doctor. That is an ignorant thing for him to say.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

over many years, my psychologists and psychiatrists have done me much harm and almost no good


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I find that the medical field is just beginning to accept that problems rarely occur on their own and so more and more professionals are starting to approach solutions in a more holistic way.

In my previous travels through therapy-land I couldn't find anyone who would help me with mental health problems because of my alcohol problem, and I couldn't find anyone who would help me with my drinking problem because of the mental health. So I was **** out of luck.

It's slowly changing. Keep looking until you find someone who gets it.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

singanikav said:


> Hey all!!! If you want to know the root cause of all your diseases, just read the book "zhuan falun". It is quite amazing to read. If you practice as said in that book, you can eliminate all your diseases.


I'll get right on that. The Chinese secret police won't show up on my doorstep will they?


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

I went CBT. It didn't work at all. My SAD, GAD are from brain make up. Don't they understand. MEDS! MEDS! MEDS!


----------

